# Crisis 5 .com Finacial Doomsday



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I was listening to Mike Savage on the radio and one of his quest said people should watch or listen to this website.
Of course I can't watch videos or listen to most sites,so i have no idea what its really about but it sounded like it may be good info. All it did for me was say 'please upgrade your broswer or whatever,I left before I got bumped offline.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, its an ad. I assume theyre a sponsor of the show.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> Yeah, its an ad. I assume theyre a sponsor of the show.


 Ok ,they said it was a free video .Thanks for checking it out.
:wave:


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when they do that? It's soo annoying!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> Don't you hate it when they do that? It's soo annoying!


 Yep and especially when I don't get to check it out first .


----------

